# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Valor en los productos agrícolas perecibles

## grupoagronegocios

La oferta de productos agrícolas perecibles es casi inelástica. La cosecha se da por lo general en periodos cortos generándose abundancia y por consiguiente se deprimen los precios, semanas después el mercado se desabastece y los precios vuelven a subir.  
La naturaleza de perecibilidad de estos productos (como máximo se deben consumir al mes de cosechado) es otro de los obstáculos que impiden que el mercado se regule mejor, aumenta los riesgos del negocio y dificulta el acceso al financiamiento.  
Estos productos por lo general son abastecidos localmente en todo el mundo e importados de forma importante en los países desarrollados que tienen una buena infraestructura y logística para mantener la cadena de frio. China por ejemplo carece de una buena logística de frio (con excepción de dos o tres grandes ciudades) por lo que su abastecimiento de productos perecibles por lo general es local. Pero a diferencia de Perú, en China los precios al consumidor de productos frescos son mucho mayores.  
En el Perú, los precios de productos perecibles en promedio son la mitad o tercera parte del precio en Europa o Estados Unidos. Aquí si un kilogramo de un producto perecible cuesta más de tres soles es difícil que se venda en volúmenes importantes.  
Qué alternativas se tiene entonces para generar valor en la producción y comercialización de productos perecibles. En Europa y últimamente también en Estados Unidos mucho ha ayudado la regulación, las legislaciones están acotando cada vez más la inocuidad y trazabilidad de los productos.  
La inocuidad busca que el consumidor reciba un producto que esté libre de contaminación biológica, física o química. Muy en particular se regulan los residuos de pesticidas en el producto a través de unas tablas de límites máximos permitidos (LMR).  
La trazabilidad busca tener un control y registro de la historia del producto desde que se sembró, cultivó, cosechó, transportó y llegó a la góndola del mercado. Esto para asegurar que siempre exista una responsabilidad de los agentes sobre el cuidado y manejo del producto.  
Cuidar la inocuidad y llevar la trazabilidad ha permitido que la industria de perecibles, en los países desarrollados, haya sofisticado en parte su cadena de producción tanto en parte agrícola, empaque o procesamiento y comercialización. Este proceso se ha visto reforzado por la implementación de estándares de calidad adicionales, estándares que se han impuesto los mismos supermercados o algunos países.  
Tenemos al GLOBALGAP que promueve las buenas prácticas agrícolas y el BRC que es un estándar británico necesario en la provisión de productos a ese mercado. También está el caso de Supermercados Tesco que busca diferenciarse de la competencia a través de su certificación privada “Tesco Nature´s Choice” que incluye dentro de sus parámetros de calidad el cuidado del medio ambiente y la armonía con el entorno.  
La propuesta de valor en los productos perecibles incluye ofrecer al consumidor la seguridad de tener un producto saludable y en armonía con el medio ambiente. Adicionalmente se trabaja en innovación: cafés especiales, variedades de piña mucho más dulces, sandias y uvas sin pepa, cítricos más fáciles de pelar, frutas más maduras al momento de la compra etc. También existen nichos de valor más pequeños como los productos orgánicos, funcionales o de comercio justo.  
Lo anterior ha aportado a que se genere especialización en el agro, los productos van teniendo atributos que son valorados por el mercado, se desarrolla marca y en consecuencia el comercio deja de comportarse como los commodities.  
Es tarea del sector privado mejorar su propuesta de valor, pero también es tarea del sector público velar por la seguridad del consumidor y empezar a normar mejor la manipulación y comercialización de estos productos que muchas veces están expuestos a contaminación. También es necesario implementar programas de sensibilización dirigidos al consumidor para que aprenda a exigir que los productos tengan las garantías indispensables para cuidar su salud.  
En el Perú tenemos el gran reto de dar valor a los productos perecibles para ayudar a resolver un problema de rentabilidad en el campo, tener un sector rural más fortalecido y por consiguiente un país con mayor gobernabilidad.  
Ángel Manero Campos  amanero@agronegocios.peTemas similares: Artículo: Sunat detecta inconsistencias en el transporte de bienes perecibles Artículo: Exportadores buscarán que 37% de envíos sean productos con valor agregado Seminario de exportacion de productos agricolas y pecuarios MINAG ofrece el precio de productos agrícolas vía SMS Perú tiene una oferta de valor en los productos de cada sector agroexportador

----------

